# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σάν φορτιστής μπαταρίας?

## GeorSyrm

Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A  Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σάν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου? Ευχαριστώ. Παρακάτω παραθέτω Φωτό

----------


## Panoss

Εφόσον η τάση του δεν ανεβαίνει ποτέ πάνω από 13.8V, ναι.

----------


## katmadas

χωρις περιοριστη ρευματος θα καει λογικα.

----------


## Panoss

Ναι σωστά.
Αν η μπαταρία έχει χωρητικότητα π.χ. 60Ah, το τροφοδοτικό να έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος στο 1/10 αυτού, δηλαδή 6A.

Άρα η πλήρης απάντηση είναι, το τροφοδοτικό: 
-να μην υπερβαίνει τα 13,8V και 
-να έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος στο 1/10 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας.

----------


## antonis_p

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/a...a_power_supply

----------


## george Mp

Εφοσον η ταση δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο 13,8ν μπορει να φορτισει μπαταρια αυτοκινητου(βαλε και μια ασφαλεια στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου, αν δεν εχει αν και δεν προκειται να ''τραβηξει''  τοσα αμπερ ).

----------


## VaselPi

_Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σαν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου?
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GeorSym*.

*1.* Νομίζω - πρακτικά όχι, διότι σπάνια το τροφοδοτικό διασφαλίζει τις 2 τιμές ταυτόχρονα. Συνήθως, η τάση 13,8 V  είναι τάση δίχως φορτίο, ενώ στα 20 Α μειώνεται στο περίπου 60 % των 13,8 V ή περίπου στα 8,3 V. Επομένως, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση (13,8-8,3)V/20A η 5,5V/20A ή 0,275 Ω. Καθώς, όμως, η μπαταρία των 60 Ah πρέπει να φορτίζεται με ρεύμα 6 Α, η τάση εξόδου θα μειωθεί και θα γίνει 
13,8 V - 6x0,275 V = 12,15 V, δηλαδή τάση που δεν επαρκεί για τη φόρτιση της πεσμένης μπαταρίας, αλλά και το ρεύμα φόρτισης στην τάση αυτή θα μειωθεί πολύ. Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρητικά, η φόρτιση μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά ο χρόνος φόρτισης θα είναι μεγάλος, επειδή το ρεύμα φόρτισης θα είναι μικρό, καθώς αυτό εξαρτάται από την αρχική κατάσταση της μπαταρίας. 
*
2.* Αλλά αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι ικανό να διασφαλίσει τις 2 τιμές ταυτόχρονα, τότε ασφαλώς μπορεί να φορτίσει την μπαταρία των 60 Ah, εφόσον το ρεύμα περιοριστεί ηλεκτρονικά στα 6 Α.
Βασίλειος.

----------

street (15-11-17)

----------


## JOUN

Η μπαταρια θα ζητησει ρευμα και το τροφοδοτικο θα δινει μεχρι το μεγιστο των 20 Α που μπορει..Τωρα ποσο ρευμα θα ζητησει και ποσο θα κρατησει η φορτισει εξαρταται απο το ποσο εχει πεσει η ταση της.Αν εχει πεσει αρκετα π.χ 10v θα τραβηξει το μεγιστο των 20Α οποτε ουτε την μπαταρια σου βλεπω καλα ουτε το τροφοδοτικο σου..

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν έδωσες αρκετά στοιχεία για το "τροφοδοτικό" και την μπαταρία οπότε όλα μπορεί να είναι εικασίες.
Απλό τροφοδοτικό (όχι σταθεροποιημένο) με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, δηλαδή μετ/στής, γέφυρα, ηλεκτρολυτικός, ώστε να ισχύουν περίπου οι συνθήκες του #7.1 συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν. Ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό 20Α, δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να δώσει 25Α. Όλα είναι σχετικά, και κάτω απο το πρίσμα της ασφαλούς λειτουργίας επί κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.
Αν είναι εργαστηριακού τύπου, σταθεροποιημένο και με περιοριστή ρεύματος τότε μπορεί να είναι όντως 13.8V, 20Α maximum.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν και είναι υπερβολή, κάτω από συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ! 
Αντίστοιχα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση η φόρτιση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ανεξέλεγκτη.
Αν όμως το πρόβλημα είναι εποχιακό, δεν σώνεται με φορτίσεις, να ξέρεις ότι πετάς την μπαταρία. Στο κρύο δείχνουν την πραγματική τους κατάσταση.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> Δεν έδωσες αρκετά στοιχεία για το "τροφοδοτικό" και την μπαταρία οπότε όλα μπορεί να είναι εικασίες.
> Απλό τροφοδοτικό (όχι σταθεροποιημένο) με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, δηλαδή μετ/στής, γέφυρα, ηλεκτρολυτικός, ώστε να ισχύουν περίπου οι συνθήκες του #7.1 συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν. Ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό 20Α, δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να δώσει 25Α. Όλα είναι σχετικά, και κάτω απο το πρίσμα της ασφαλούς λειτουργίας επί κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.
> Αν είναι εργαστηριακού τύπου, σταθεροποιημένο και με περιοριστή ρεύματος τότε μπορεί να είναι όντως 13.8V, 20Α maximum.
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, αν και είναι υπερβολή, κάτω από συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ! 
> Αντίστοιχα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση η φόρτιση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ανεξέλεγκτη.
> Αν όμως το πρόβλημα είναι εποχιακό, δεν σώνεται με φορτίσεις, να ξέρεις ότι πετάς την μπαταρία. Στο κρύο δείχνουν την πραγματική τους κατάσταση.



σας στέλνω 5 φωτο & βγάλετε τα συμπεράσματά σας. ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorSyrm

> _Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σαν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου?
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GeorSym*.
> 
> *1.* Νομίζω - πρακτικά όχι, διότι σπάνια το τροφοδοτικό διασφαλίζει τις 2 τιμές ταυτόχρονα. Συνήθως, η τάση 13,8 V  είναι τάση δίχως φορτίο, ενώ στα 20 Α μειώνεται στο περίπου 60 % των 13,8 V ή περίπου στα 8,3 V. Επομένως, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση (13,8-8,3)V/20A η 5,5V/20A ή 0,275 Ω. Καθώς, όμως, η μπαταρία των 60 Ah πρέπει να φορτίζεται με ρεύμα 6 Α, η τάση εξόδου θα μειωθεί και θα γίνει 
> 13,8 V - 6x0,275 V = 12,15 V, δηλαδή τάση που δεν επαρκεί για τη φόρτιση της πεσμένης μπαταρίας, αλλά και το ρεύμα φόρτισης στην τάση αυτή θα μειωθεί πολύ. Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρητικά, η φόρτιση μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά ο χρόνος φόρτισης θα είναι μεγάλος, επειδή το ρεύμα φόρτισης θα είναι μικρό, καθώς αυτό εξαρτάται από την αρχική κατάσταση της μπαταρίας. 
> *
> 2.* Αλλά αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι ικανό να διασφαλίσει τις 2 τιμές ταυτόχρονα, τότε ασφαλώς μπορεί να φορτίσει την μπαταρία των 60 Ah, εφόσον το ρεύμα περιοριστεί ηλεκτρονικά στα 6 Α.
> Βασίλειος.



παραθέτω 6 φτό

----------


## street

ναι κανει για καμια 45-55ah και συνδεδεμενη πανω του για καμια ωρα και  πολυ λεω , διαφορετικα θα παρεις ειτε τα εξοδου στο χερι ειτε την  μπαταρια , δεν εχει περιοριστη ρευματος  , το συγκεκριμενο εχει σταθεροποιηση αλλα δεν ειναι φορτιστης , με μια μεσοβεζικη λυση θα μπορουσες να βαλεις μια λαμπα ενδιαμεσα ως ρυθμυστη ...

----------


## jimnaf

*ΒΙΔΕΣ  ΧΑΣΑΠΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*! :Lol: 

BIDES.jpg

----------


## elektronio

Οι περισσότεροι φορτιστές παλιάς γενιάς, πριν τους ηλεκτρονικούς, είχαν ένα μετασχηματιστή μία δίοδο και ένα αμπερόμετρο. 
Με αυτή τη διάταξη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να πάθει κάτι το τροφοδοτικό σου. Προτείνω να τραβήξεις δύο καλώδια πάνω από το μετασχηματιστή να συνδέσεις μια γέφυρα και να δώσεις κατ΄ευθείαν στην μπαταρία μέσω ενός αμπερομέτρου ενώ ταυτόχρονα να μετράς και την τάση. Μέτρα πρώτα εν κενώ την τάση και μετά την σύνδεση δες πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει. Αν δεν υπερβαίνει τα 20Α δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ως προς το μετασχηματιστή σου. Από το ρεύμα που θα δεις στο αμπερόμετρο εξαρτάται η φόρτιση. Αν για παράδειγμα τραβάει 10Α θα χρειαστεί 6 ώρες για να φορτίσει πλήρως, αν τραβάει 6 θα χρειαστεί 10 ώρες κοκ. 
Επειδή η "κανονική" φόρτιση είναι 1/10 C αν απέχεις πολύ (προς τα πάνω)  από τα 6Α που θέλει το 1/10 C, ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για ταχυφόρτιση που δεν καλό για την μπαταρία οπότε για να μειώσεις τα Α θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την τάση στο δευτερεύον. Επειδή το να αλλάξεις τις σπείρες του μετασχηματιστή είναι πολύ δύσκολο, εφόσον χρειαστεί μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις διόδους σε σειρά για να ρίξουν λίγο την τάση του δευτερεύοντος.
Αν μέχρι εδώ πάνε όλα καλά μπορείς να βάλεις μια διάταξη να παρακολουθεί την τάση της μπαταρίας και να σταματάει την φόρτιση αυτόματα.

----------


## radiofonias

Πιθανότατα ο μετασχηματιστής θα δίνει υψηλότερη τάση απο αυτήν που επιτρέπεται για την φόρτιση μπαταριών αφού υπάρχει διάταξη σταθεροποίησης. Μέτρα την τάση πάνω στην γέφυρα και αν είναι υψηλότερη των 15V δεν κάνει για την δουλειά που θέλεις.

----------


## GeorSyrm

Οι βίδες λίπανε τον περασμένο χειμώνα γιατί έγινε αλλαγή σε ένα καμένο τρανζίστορ.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> *ΒΙΔΕΣ  ΧΑΣΑΠΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*! 
> 
> BIDES.jpg



Οι βίδες λίπανε τον περασμένο χειμώνα  γιατί έγινε αλλαγή σε ένα καμένο τρανζίστορ, έτσει έγινε & ή κακός φοτογράφηση.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> Οι περισσότεροι φορτιστές παλιάς γενιάς, πριν τους ηλεκτρονικούς, είχαν ένα μετασχηματιστή μία δίοδο και ένα αμπερόμετρο. 
> Με αυτή τη διάταξη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να πάθει κάτι το τροφοδοτικό σου. Προτείνω να τραβήξεις δύο καλώδια πάνω από το μετασχηματιστή να συνδέσεις μια γέφυρα και να δώσεις κατ΄ευθείαν στην μπαταρία μέσω ενός αμπερομέτρου ενώ ταυτόχρονα να μετράς και την τάση. Μέτρα πρώτα εν κενώ την τάση και μετά την σύνδεση δες πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει. Αν δεν υπερβαίνει τα 20Α δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ως προς το μετασχηματιστή σου. Από το ρεύμα που θα δεις στο αμπερόμετρο εξαρτάται η φόρτιση. Αν για παράδειγμα τραβάει 10Α θα χρειαστεί 6 ώρες για να φορτίσει πλήρως, αν τραβάει 6 θα χρειαστεί 10 ώρες κοκ. 
> Επειδή η "κανονική" φόρτιση είναι 1/10 C αν απέχεις πολύ (προς τα πάνω)  από τα 6Α που θέλει το 1/10 C, ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για ταχυφόρτιση που δεν καλό για την μπαταρία οπότε για να μειώσεις τα Α θα πρέπει να μειώσεις την τάση στο δευτερεύον. Επειδή το να αλλάξεις τις σπείρες του μετασχηματιστή είναι πολύ δύσκολο, εφόσον χρειαστεί μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις διόδους σε σειρά για να ρίξουν λίγο την τάση του δευτερεύοντος.
> Αν μέχρι εδώ πάνε όλα καλά μπορείς να βάλεις μια διάταξη να παρακολουθεί την τάση της μπαταρίας και να σταματάει την φόρτιση αυτόματα.



Καλησπέρα & σας ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή. Θα προσπαθήσω το εγχείρημα, αν τα καταφέρω να το μετατρέψω σε ένα απλό παλαιού τύπου φορτιστή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου θα είναι για μένα κατόρθωμα. Μένουμε εδώ & 5 χρόνια αρκετά μακριά από πόλη ή κωμόπολη όπου δεν μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα τρόπο να φόρτισης μια μπαταρία, ή να αγοράσεις μία καινούρια. Αυτός είναι & ό λόγος περί τούτου. Ευχαριστώ & πάλι.

----------


## VaselPi

_Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σαν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου?
Αρχικό μήνυμα από GeorSym.
_
Γιώργο, μία εικόνα-1000 λέξεις. Από τις  φωτογραφίες που έχεις επισυνάψει, προκύπτει ότι το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι μία πηγή ηλεκτρονικά σταθεροποιημένης τάσης στα 13,8 V, ικανή να παρέχει  dc ρεύμα έως 20 Α.  Επίσης, στην πρόσοψη του οργάνου διακρίνεται η αναγραφή: "ELECTRONIC SHORT CIRCUIT PROTECTION", που είναι πολύ σημαντική, καθώς μας πληροφορεί ότι στο τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι ενεργοποιημένος ένας περιοριστής ρεύματος στα 20 Α. Ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι, οπότε δεν δικαιούμαι να σου πω τι να κάνεις. Θα σου πω όμως τι θα έκανα εγώ: Τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στα 20 Α, θα τον πήγαινα στα 5 Α, δηλαδή το ρεύμα εξόδου θα το περιόριζα στα 5 Α, καθότι είναι μία καλή τιμή για φόρτιση  μπαταριών με χωρητικότητα της τάξης 50 Ah.  
Στα τροφοδοτικά αυτά, συνήθως, το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα προστασίας περιλαμβάνει μια πολύ μικρή ωμική αντίσταση, της τάξης 0,05 Ω, η οποία συνδέεται σε σειρά στο καλώδιο του + ή του -, λίγο πριν την έξοδο του - . Η αντίσταση αυτή εντοπίζεται εύκολα από την τιμή της, αλλά και τα δύο καλώδια που συνδέοντα στα άκρα της, προκειμένου να αξιοποιηθεί η πτώση τάσης του 1 V (20Ax0,05Ω = 1V) που δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου. Λοιπόν, την αντίσταση αυτή θα την εντόπιζα, θα την έβγαζα και  θα την άλλαζα με άλλη, 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη, δηλαδή 0,2 Ω. Τώρα την πτώση τάσης του  1V θα τη δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου των 5 Α. 
Εναλλακτικά, θα έβαζα 4 ωμικές αντιστάσεις των 0,05 Ω, σε σειρά, προκειμένου με έναν διακόπτη 3 θέσεων να μπορώ να αλλάζω το ρεύμα περιορισμού, δηλαδή να το θέτω 5-10-15 ή 20 Α.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία λύση αυτή (αν γίνεται, δεν ξέρω) γιατί απλά θα αλλάξεις ένα μόνο εξάρτημα (μια αντίσταση) το οποίο είναι και πολύ φθηνό.

----------


## JOUN

> Εναλλακτικά, θα έβαζα 4 ωμικές αντιστάσεις των 0,05 Ω, σε σειρά, προκειμένου με έναν διακόπτη 3 θέσεων να μπορώ να αλλάζω το ρεύμα περιορισμού, δηλαδή να το θέτω 5-10-15 ή 20 Α.



Ωραια τα προηγουμενα Βασιλη αλλα νομιζω οτι αν μπει μεταγωγικος διακοπτης η αντισταση των επαφων του θα χαλασει την ολη ρυθμιση γιατι μιλαμε για πολυ μικρες αντιστασεις(περιορισμου ρευματος εννοω) οποτε η αντισταση των επαφων θα μπλεξει τα πραγματα..

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εδώ είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό που τον περιορισμό ρεύματος τον έχει με μεταγωγικό διακόπτη αλλά για πολύ λιγότερα ampere 2.5 max.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45579

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54297

----------


## VaselPi

Γιώργο (*JOUN*), είναι σημαντική και σωστή η παρατήρησή σου. Έτσι είναι. Αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να μας φοβίζει. Επομένως, εδώ πρέπει να προσέξουμε την ποιότητα του διακόπτη, δηλαδή οι επαφές του να είναι σίγουρες και  "μικρόωμες". Σε αυτό βοηθά και ο τρόπος  συνδεσμολογίας των 4 αντιστάσεων με τον διακόπτη. Δηλαδή: τις 4 αντιστάσεις των 0,05 Ω, στο κύκλωμα θα τις κολλούσα μόνιμα σε σύνδεση σειράς. Στον διακόπτη: στην πρώτη θέση, θα άφηνα να λειτουργούν και οι 4 αντιστάσεις των 0,05 Ω (Ιlim = 5Α).  Στη δεύτερη θέση, θα βραχυκύκλωνα την πρώτη αντίσταση της τετράδας και θα άφηνα να λειτουργούν οι 3 αντιστάσεις της τετράδας (Ιlim = 10 Α) κ.ο.κ. Βλέπουμε, ότι στα 5 Α η ποιότητα της επαφής δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο, στα 10 Α, επίσης, αλλά στα στα 15 και 20 Α, αυτό που πρέπει να διασφαλίσουμε είναι η αντίσταση της επαφής να είναι της τάξης     0,01Ω (setting, με σφάλμα 10 και 20 %, αντίστοιχα), που νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## mikemtb

@VaselPi  :
Μια  μικρή ένσταση όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης: λες ότι στα 50mΩ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 1v,  σωστό, αλλά επισεις θα είχαμε και απώλεια ισχύος 20watt!!  Αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες,  υπάρχουν 4 αντιστάσεις παραλληλισμενες, χωρίς κάποια ψυκτρα, άρα πιστεύω ότι παίζει στα .1 Ωm /4 =25mΩ και 10watt απώλειες (και πάλι πολλές είναι έτσι που είναι τοποθετημένες) 
Υ.Γ. Λόγω της κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικόυ για χρήση σε cb, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να δίνει συνεχόμενα 20 ampere!!
Οπότε λίγο προσοχή σε αυτό  θα έλεγα 
Edit: ας βιδωσει κάποιος και τα εξοδου,  θα ψηθούν έτσι ( το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη από που περνάει τώρα??) 
via Tapatalk

----------


## GeorSyrm

> _Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σαν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου?
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από GeorSym.
> _
> Γιώργο, μία εικόνα-1000 λέξεις. Από τις  φωτογραφίες που έχεις επισυνάψει, προκύπτει ότι το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι μία πηγή ηλεκτρονικά σταθεροποιημένης τάσης στα 13,8 V, ικανή να παρέχει  dc ρεύμα έως 20 Α.  Επίσης, στην πρόσοψη του οργάνου διακρίνεται η αναγραφή: "ELECTRONIC SHORT CIRCUIT PROTECTION", που είναι πολύ σημαντική, καθώς μας πληροφορεί ότι στο τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι ενεργοποιημένος ένας περιοριστής ρεύματος στα 20 Α. Ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι, οπότε δεν δικαιούμαι να σου πω τι να κάνεις. Θα σου πω όμως τι θα έκανα εγώ: Τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στα 20 Α, θα τον πήγαινα στα 5 Α, δηλαδή το ρεύμα εξόδου θα το περιόριζα στα 5 Α, καθότι είναι μία καλή τιμή για φόρτιση  μπαταριών με χωρητικότητα της τάξης 50 Ah.  
> Στα τροφοδοτικά αυτά, συνήθως, το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα προστασίας περιλαμβάνει μια πολύ μικρή ωμική αντίσταση, της τάξης 0,05 Ω, η οποία συνδέεται σε σειρά στο καλώδιο του + ή του -, λίγο πριν την έξοδο του - . Η αντίσταση αυτή εντοπίζεται εύκολα από την τιμή της, αλλά και τα δύο καλώδια που συνδέοντα στα άκρα της, προκειμένου να αξιοποιηθεί η πτώση τάσης του 1 V (20Ax0,05Ω = 1V) που δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου. Λοιπόν, την αντίσταση αυτή θα την εντόπιζα, θα την έβγαζα και  θα την άλλαζα με άλλη, 4 φορές μεγαλύτερη, δηλαδή 0,2 Ω. Τώρα την πτώση τάσης του  1V θα τη δημιουργεί το ρεύμα εξόδου των 5 Α. 
> Εναλλακτικά, θα έβαζα 4 ωμικές αντιστάσεις των 0,05 Ω, σε σειρά, προκειμένου με έναν διακόπτη 3 θέσεων να μπορώ να αλλάζω το ρεύμα περιορισμού, δηλαδή να το θέτω 5-10-15 ή 20 Α.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε σε ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες με το θέμα μου, & για της συμβουλές σου.  Σήμερα ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό, του έβαλα & ένα βολτόμετρο αναλογικό DC έως 50V. Μετά από την παρώτρυνσή σου θα επιχειρήσω την προσθήκη των αντιστάσεων που μου υπόδειξες & την διαβάθμιση τους με έναν διακόπτη  (4ων) θέσεων. Πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω. Ευχαριστώ & πάλι.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> @VaselPi  :
> Μια  μικρή ένσταση όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης: λες ότι στα 50mΩ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 1v,  σωστό, αλλά επισεις θα είχαμε και απώλεια ισχύος 20watt!!  Αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες,  υπάρχουν 4 αντιστάσεις παραλληλισμενες, χωρίς κάποια ψυκτρα, άρα πιστεύω ότι παίζει στα .1 Ωm /4 =25mΩ και 10watt απώλειες (και πάλι πολλές είναι έτσι που είναι τοποθετημένες) 
> Υ.Γ. Λόγω της κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικόυ για χρήση σε cb, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να δίνει συνεχόμενα 20 ampere!!
> Οπότε λίγο προσοχή σε αυτό  θα έλεγα 
> Edit: ας βιδωσει κάποιος και τα εξοδου,  θα ψηθούν έτσι ( το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη από που περνάει τώρα??) 
> via Tapatalk



Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη.Είμαι ό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm).Οι βίδες στα τρανζίστορ τοποθετηθήκανε αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή ενός τρανζίστορ. Χωρείςτις βίδες του δεν δούλεψε ούτε ένα λεπτό.

----------

mikemtb (16-11-17)

----------


## VaselPi

_Μια μικρή ένσταση όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης: λες ότι στα 50mΩ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 1v, σωστό, αλλά επισεις θα είχαμε και απώλεια ισχύος 20watt!! Αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες, υπάρχουν 4 αντιστάσεις παραλληλισμενες, χωρίς κάποια ψυκτρα, άρα πιστεύω ότι παίζει στα .1 Ωm /4 =25mΩ και 10watt απώλειες (και πάλι πολλές είναι έτσι που είναι τοποθετημένες) 
Υ.Γ. Λόγω της κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικόυ για χρήση σε cb, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να δίνει συνεχόμενα 20 ampere!!
Οπότε λίγο προσοχή σε αυτό θα έλεγα  _ Αρχικό μήνυμα από *mikemtb*.

*1.* Μιχάλη, όντως, το θέμα των watt των αντιστάσεων θέλει προσοχή. Τα πράγματα όμως δεν είναι τόσο αδιέξοδα, καθώς το όλο κύκλωμα προστασίας του τροφοδοτικού προϋποθέτει μικρή χρονική διάρκεια του βραχυκυκλώματος, της τάξης 0,1-1 s. Στο διάστημα ακόμη και 10 s, οι αντιστάσεις αυτές δεν θα προλάβουν να ζεσταθούν. Προφανώς, εδώ δεν μιλάμε για συνεχόμενα 20 Α.*
2.* Την τιμή της αντίστασης των 0,05 Ω την ανέφερα ως βολικό παράδειγμα. Την πραγματική τιμή τη γνωρίζει ο Γιώργος, που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι 0,1 Ω.*
3.*Τα watt των αντιστάσεων θα τα επέλεγα επιδιώκοντας συνεχόμενη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού ακόμη και στα 10 Α, δηλαδή 5 watt σε κάθε αντίσταση, όρος που είναι εφικτός τεχνικά. Στα συνεχόμενα των 5 Α, η εκλειόμενη θερμική ισχύς στις αντιστάσεις θα είναι 4 φορές μικρότερη, δηλαδή 1,25 watt. 
Όπως το βλέπω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, τα ρεύματα των 15 και 20 Α προορίζονται μόνο για σύντομη εφαρνογή, καθώς τα 4 τρανζίστορ εξόδου δεν θα  αντέξουν τη συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> _Μια μικρή ένσταση όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης: λες ότι στα 50mΩ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 1v, σωστό, αλλά επισεις θα είχαμε και απώλεια ισχύος 20watt!! Αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες, υπάρχουν 4 αντιστάσεις παραλληλισμενες, χωρίς κάποια ψυκτρα, άρα πιστεύω ότι παίζει στα .1 Ωm /4 =25mΩ και 10watt απώλειες (και πάλι πολλές είναι έτσι που είναι τοποθετημένες) 
> Υ.Γ. Λόγω της κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικόυ για χρήση σε cb, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να δίνει συνεχόμενα 20 ampere!!
> Οπότε λίγο προσοχή σε αυτό θα έλεγα  _ Αρχικό μήνυμα από *mikemtb*.
> 
> *1.* Μιχάλη, όντως, το θέμα των watt των αντιστάσεων θέλει προσοχή. Τα πράγματα όμως δεν είναι τόσο αδιέξοδα, καθώς το όλο κύκλωμα προστασίας του τροφοδοτικού προϋποθέτει μικρή χρονική διάρκεια του βραχυκυκλώματος, της τάξης 0,1-1 s. Στο διάστημα ακόμη και 10 s, οι αντιστάσεις αυτές δεν θα προλάβουν να ζεσταθούν. Προφανώς, εδώ δεν μιλάμε για συνεχόμενα 20 Α.*
> 2.* Την τιμή της αντίστασης των 0,05 Ω την ανέφερα ως βολικό παράδειγμα. Την πραγματική τιμή τη γνωρίζει ο Γιώργος, που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι 0,1 Ω.*
> 3.*Τα watt των αντιστάσεων θα τα επέλεγα επιδιώκοντας συνεχόμενη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού ακόμη και στα 10 Α, δηλαδή 5 watt σε κάθε αντίσταση, όρος που είναι εφικτός τεχνικά. Στα συνεχόμενα των 5 Α, η εκλειόμενη θερμική ισχύς στις αντιστάσεις θα είναι 4 φορές μικρότερη, δηλαδή 1,25 watt. 
> Όπως το βλέπω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, τα ρεύματα των 15 και 20 Α προορίζονται μόνο για σύντομη εφαρνογή, καθώς τα 4 τρανζίστορ εξόδου δεν θα  αντέξουν τη συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.
> Βασίλειος.



Αυτό τοτροφοδοτικό δούλευε σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων σε ηχητικά συστήματα & κράταγε επάνω του σε πλήρη λειτουργία έως & 12 κασετόφωνα αυτοκινήτου. Ρίξτε μια μτιά στις νέες φοτό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm)

----------


## GeorSyrm

Αυτό τοτροφοδοτικό δούλευε σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων σε ηχητικά συστήματα & κράταγε επάνω του σε πλήρη λειτουργία έως & 12 κασετόφωνα αυτοκινήτου. Γιώργος (GeorSyrm)

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτό τοτροφοδοτικό δούλευε σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων σε ηχητικά συστήματα & κράταγε επάνω του σε πλήρη λειτουργία έως & 12 κασετόφωνα αυτοκινήτου. Ρίξτε μια μτιά στις νέες φοτό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm)
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GeorSyrm.*

Γιώργο, δεν αμφιβάλω και το αποδίδω αυτό στην παρουσία του ανεμιστήρα, ο οποίος δεν διακρινόταν στα προηγούμενα φώτο που μας είχες επισυνάψει. Ως προς τις εκτιμήσεις των ρευμάτων συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας που έκανα πριν, αυτές έγιναν θεωρώντας απουσία κάποιου ανεμιστήρα στο τροφοδοτικό. Η παρουσία του ανεμιστήρα αλλάζει πολλά, αλλά κατά πόσο, δεν μπορώ να σου πω, καθώς, μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό εξαρτάται και από τις επιδόσεις του ανεμιστήρα.
Συμπερασματικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι με το τροφοδοτικό αυτό με άνεση μπορείς να φορτίσεις μία 50-ρα μπαταρία (llim= 5A), ακόμη και μία 100-ρα (Ilim= 10 A), αλλά οριακά θα έλεγα, προσέχοντας να μην υπερθερμανθούν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> _Αυτό τοτροφοδοτικό δούλευε σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων σε ηχητικά συστήματα & κράταγε επάνω του σε πλήρη λειτουργία έως & 12 κασετόφωνα αυτοκινήτου. Ρίξτε μια μτιά στις νέες φοτό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm)
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GeorSyrm.*
> 
> Γιώργο, δεν αμφιβάλω και το αποδίδω αυτό στην παρουσία του ανεμιστήρα, ο οποίος δεν διακρινόταν στα προηγούμενα φώτο που μας είχες επισυνάψει. Ως προς τις εκτιμήσεις των ρευμάτων συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας που έκανα πριν, αυτές έγιναν θεωρώντας απουσία κάποιου ανεμιστήρα στο τροφοδοτικό. Η παρουσία του ανεμιστήρα αλλάζει πολλά, αλλά κατά πόσο, δεν μπορώ να σου πω, καθώς, μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό εξαρτάται και από τις επιδόσεις του ανεμιστήρα.
> Συμπερασματικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι με το τροφοδοτικό αυτό με άνεση μπορείς να φορτίσεις μία 50-ρα μπαταρία (llim= 5A), ακόμη και μία 100-ρα (Ilim= 10 A), αλλά οριακά θα έλεγα, προσέχοντας να μην υπερθερμανθούν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη καλησπέρα.Ό ανεμιστήρας του δουλεύει με 230vHz50~ είναι ανεξάρτητος  από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Βασίλη υπάρχει τρόποςνα παρεμβάλω κάποιο ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης Amper?, κι’ αν ναι, που μπορώ να τοντοποθετήσω στο κύκλωμα. Σε ευχαριστώ & περιμένω απάντησή σου αν είναι εφικτή ή τοποθέτηση του ποτενσιόμετρου. Ευχαριστώ& πάλι

----------


## GeorSyrm

> @VaselPi  :
> Μια  μικρή ένσταση όσο αφορά την τιμή της αντίστασης: λες ότι στα 50mΩ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 1v,  σωστό, αλλά επισεις θα είχαμε και απώλεια ισχύος 20watt!!  Αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες,  υπάρχουν 4 αντιστάσεις παραλληλισμενες, χωρίς κάποια ψυκτρα, άρα πιστεύω ότι παίζει στα .1 Ωm /4 =25mΩ και 10watt απώλειες (και πάλι πολλές είναι έτσι που είναι τοποθετημένες) 
> Υ.Γ. Λόγω της κατασκευης του τροφοδοτικόυ για χρήση σε cb, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να δίνει συνεχόμενα 20 ampere!!
> Οπότε λίγο προσοχή σε αυτό  θα έλεγα 
> Edit: ας βιδωσει κάποιος και τα εξοδου,  θα ψηθούν έτσι ( το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη από που περνάει τώρα??) 
> via Tapatalk



Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη.Είμαι ό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm).Οι βίδες στα τρανζίστορ τοποθετηθήκανε αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή ενός τρανζίστορ. Χωρείςτις βίδες του δεν δούλεψε ούτε ένα λεπτό.

----------


## GeorSyrm

Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη.Είμαι ό Γιώργος (GeorSyrm).Οι βίδες στα τρανζίστορ τοποθετηθήκανε αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή ενός τρανζίστορ. Χωρείςτις βίδες του δεν δούλεψε ούτε ένα λεπτό.

----------


## mikemtb

Το ίδιο μήνυμα με το ποστ 26 και η ίδια φώτο με το ποστ 29.
Ήθελες να πεις κάτι διαφορετικό μήπως
 :Confused: 

via Tapatalk

----------


## GeorSyrm

> Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 13.8v 20A  Ερώτηση! Αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει & σάν φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου? Ευχαριστώ. 
> Παρακάτω παραθέτω νέες Φωτό



 αυτό το τροφοδοτικό τροφοδοτούσε 12 κασατόφωνα σε λειτουργία σε έκθεση αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## GeorSyrm

> Το ίδιο μήνυμα με το ποστ 26 και η ίδια φώτο με το ποστ 29.
> Ήθελες να πεις κάτι διαφορετικό μήπως
> 
> 
> via Tapatalk



Είμαι καινούριο μέλος & δεν έχω & μεγάλη πείρα στην παράθεση των μηνυμάτων. Πριν  ένα χρόνο ξανά απασχόλησα την κοινότητα για ένα θέμα με LED. Άν κάνω λάθοι συγχωρέστε με. θα μάθω & εγώ

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασίλη υπάρχει τρόποςνα παρεμβάλω κάποιο ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης Amper__?, κι’ αν ναι, που μπορώ να τοντοποθετήσω στο κύκλωμα. Σε ευχαριστώ & περιμένω απάντησή σου αν είναι εφικτή ή τοποθέτηση του ποτενσιόμετρου._
Αρχικό μήνυμα από *GeorSym*

Γιώργο, σε μικρά ρεύματα - ναι. Αλλά σε ρεύματα 5-10 Α - όχι. Το λόγο τoν αναλύει ο Γιώργος (*JOUN*), στο ποστ 21. Όχι και λόγο πολλών watt που εκλύονται στην αντίσταση, αλλά και αδυναμία να επιτύχεις μικρή  αντίσταση επαφής του δρομέα, στο ποτενσιόμετρο, της τάξης 0,01 Ω.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## street

παρε μια λαμπα 50w 12v , βαλτην σε σειρα με την μπαταρια και αστην για  μια μερα ! και βουαλα φορτισε ! θες να το κανουμε πιο γρηγορα ? 
 ολα αυτα για μπαταρια αυτοκινητου σταρτερ .... 55-65

η ποιο ευκολη μεσοβεζικη ( παλια ) λυση ...

----------

